# Silk mountain race



## Crackle (20 Aug 2018)

Anyone following it

https://www.silkroadmountainrace.cc/recap-srmrno1-day-2/

Lee Craigie is leading the womens race and is 5th overall. Here's the profile







Simps right?


----------



## frank9755 (20 Aug 2018)

Yes, it's an epic.
I originally entered it but decided not to ride. Partly because the more I looked into it I realised I'd need a new bike and also mountain biking skills that I don't possess. I was also a bit uncomfortable about 100 people going into sparsely populated areas and eating food that the locals rely on.
I'm followinga few riders I know:
Kim Raeymaekers, who is currently second. He's a good guy who I met in Sydney at the end of Indypac, plus Shell (Mike Sheldrake) and Chris Phillips, who are both UK audax riders.


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2018)

Yes I recognised some of the names from Indypac.


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Aug 2018)

Im following Shell and Ben Clay. Another TCR finisher from last year. It looks like Nelson has set a real tough one here. Getting your bike into the country is the first challenge. A couple of riders had to set off a day late because their bikes did not come in on the same flight. It appears everyone had that problem. They are scratching at a pretty quick rate. One message said "I am scratching and need vehicle to collect me" Unfortunately, the medical van was 230km away. Then there was a storm and it snowed. But the highlight for me is Naomi Friereich. So all this is going on in front of her and her bike does not show until a day after the race starts. She saddles up and heads out into the snow by herself to play catch up. That lady has got bottle. But she is the European 24 hour MTB champion.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Aug 2018)

Going to have start dot watching again . I think Shell is a local rider to me rides for Leicester forest cycle club caught a youtude clip during indipac and they interview a rider in a top I recognised ( Leicester forest) and it was Shell . Have spoke to some of his clubmates and they say he amazes them with his exploits


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Aug 2018)

Shell has recently ridden North Cape to Tarifa. He must have had just enough time to clean his gear before going out on this one.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Shell has recently ridden North Cape to Tarifa. He must have had just enough time to clean his gear before going out on this one.


Bonkers !  in a nice way


----------



## User169 (24 Aug 2018)

High attrition rate in this one. Looks like a quarter of the field has scratched.


----------



## User169 (24 Aug 2018)

Turning into a bit of a circus to be honest.


----------



## Crackle (24 Aug 2018)

40% drop out so far and must be more have missed the cut offs.


----------



## Crackle (13 Sep 2018)

There's an interview with the winner on Bikepacking

http://www.bikepacking.com/plog/jay-petervary-silk-road-mountain-race/


----------

